# germany



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

hi all,we need some help.were going to germany heading to hamlin,then bad karlshafen,i then have 5 days to head back to calais,
we would like to visit some nice german towns on the way back to calais.any ideas please.
thanks debbie.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Aachen would be a good choice, there is a decent stelplatz within walking distance of the town centre. Very nice town and beautiful cathedral.

Also have a look at Bruges in Belgium.

Sandy


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

well the smaller the better  townwise seen ....

take Brilon and Warstein into consideration ,another nice site to visit is the Moene-dam.

my regards 
Jan


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

thankyou sandy and satco for the help,i have just looked on internet,looks great,thanks again for the the response.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Before you head back west, carry on down the Weser a few kms to Hann. Münden, lovely town well worth a visit on the Deutsche Fachwerkstrasse (half timbered house route)...

http://www.deutsche-fachwerkstrasse.de/uk/index.php?s=6&c=sbesch

Theres a good stellplatz in the town..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1596

pete


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

peejay thankyou so much for the help.debbie


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Debbie: have you got your German Emissions sticker (Umwelt plakette) ?

You'll need it to park or drive into many German cities.

G


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

Grizzly,no we have not,can I buy beforehand,and if so were from.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tony_debs said:


> Grizzly,no we have not,can I buy beforehand,and if so were from.


There was a thread on this not so long ago telling where to buy before travel . We bought ours in the City Hall in Cologne at Easter. It took about 5 minutes when we found the place and the green sticker lasts for the life of the vehicle. It cost about 5 euros. Take your Emissions Certificate with you.

G

Edit to add:

http://www.umwelt-plakette.de/

They have an Express Service- I don't know if this is where most people by them outside Germany.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Debs, plenty of info about it in this thread..

>Umweltzone FAQ's<

Its very easy to get one over there, all you need is your V5 and €5

Pete


----------

